# 2010 Playoff Discussion Thread



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns just became the 4th seed, now that Denver was bumped down to 5th seed from Utah. 

I actually like that first round match up the best for Suns. Homecourt advantage vs the Nuggets.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Playoff Watch Thread*

I want them to make it to the 2nd seed and face the Spurs in the first round. Then face Dallas and then the Lakers in some sort of bizarro 2004-2005 campaign.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Playoff Watch Thread*

NO Spurs. As much as I want to pay them back, I don't want to be put through another series and deep sinking feeling somehow, someway, we'll lose that series. 


For the 1st rd ; Denver, OKC, Utah in that order (preferably home court if it's Denver or Utah). Besides wanting to avoid Lakers so soon, worry about 2nd rd later.



Here's a look at current standings and schedules for the week












Dallas - @ Grizz, vs Magic, vs OKC
Utah - vs Warriors, @ Lakers
Denver - @ Blazers, vs Clips 
OKC - @ Sixers, @ Celtics, @ Mavs, vs Twolves
SA - vs Rockets, @ Orlando, @ Lakers


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: 2010 Playoff Watch Thread*

Lakers aren't getting a free walk to the next round facing the Spurs. Does Tony Parker come back in time for playoffs? 

Phoenix vs Denver is our best first round match up. I hope that's how it falls into place for us.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Playoff Watch Thread*

There's currently a 4 way tie for 2nd Place. Of course, right now, we lose out on every tiebreaker so we'd be 5th. 

Could've taken advantage of Dallas' loss and be the sole #2 seed


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: 2010 Playoff Watch Thread*

I don't remember any playoff race being this close. This is insane.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Playoff Watch Thread*

I forgot to answer this before but there's nothing definitive about whether Parker will return for SA. I think he might since he's been out awhile and it's just a broken hand. 

Backup George Hill has filled in insanely well since being the starter though. We got SA at home for our next game Wednesday on ESPN.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Playoff Watch Thread*

Schedules for the week

All are still 50-27. OKC is 48-28


Mavs - vs Mem, @ Portland, @ Sac
Nuggets - @ OKC, vs LA, vs SA
Jazz - vs OKC, @ Houston, @ NO
Suns - vs SA, @ OKC, vs Hou

OKC - @ Utah, vs Denver, vs PHX


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: 2010 Playoff Watch Thread*

Mavs got a real easy schedule of those 3 games.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Playoff Watch Thread*

OKC got robbed in Utah. 140-139. Durant got hit on arm as time expired on a 3 and no call.

Spurs won in Sac. We need to [strike]beat[/strike] kill them tomorrow. 




Denver @ OKC and Utah @ Houston are both tomorrow as well.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Playoff Watch Thread*



Organized Chaos said:


> OKC got robbed in Utah. 140-139. Durant got hit on arm as time expired on a 3 and no call.
> 
> Spurs won in Sac.* We need to [strike]beat[/strike] kill them tomorrow. *


done and done


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Playoff Watch Thread*

Denver beat a Kobe-less LA (barely) thursday, we lost to OKC and Mavs beat Blazers last night.













We're not catching the Mavs. They have Sac and Clips left.


We need SA to knock off Denver tonight. Spurs also need to keep winning to avoid LA. Nuggets also play Memphis night before us. 


Suns just need to take care of business against Houston and beat Denver themselves to hopefully get 4th seed and HCA over Denver in 1st rd (if things fall into place). Don't get me wrong, I'd rather we get the 3 somehow, but that game against Jazz the last night, we're definitely losing since it's in Utah. It's back to back for both since they play @ Golden St but it won't matter.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: 2010 Playoff Watch Thread*

Thankfully SA, unlike Mr.Fisher and LA, took care of business and beat Denver tonight.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: 2010 Playoff Watch Thread*

Tomorrow game is so vital. Beat Denver, we become 4th seed, and Utah shoots to 3rd seed.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: 2010 Playoff Watch Thread*

Denver in the 5th seed, tomorrow's game decides whether or not the Suns are 3rd or 4th. Hoping for 3rd, it'd be rather difficult to have to play the Lakers in the second round.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 2010 Playoff Watch Thread*

Denver could still be 4th if the Jazz lose, I believe.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Playoff Watch Thread*



Basel said:


> Denver could still be 4th if the Jazz lose, I believe.


Yes. If the Suns lose to the Jazz, the Suns stay where they are since they won the tiebreaker with Denver and Utah is the division winner. However, if the Suns beat Utah, Denver moves up since they won the season series against Utah and will have homecourt against Utah. Pretty crazy. With a San Antonio win and a Portland loss, the Suns could face the Spurs in the first round.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Playoff Watch Thread*

Apparently, those Blazers fans that migrated from here to that OTHER place want us in 1st rd. 


Be careful what you wish for *****es.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: 2010 Playoff Watch Thread*

Funny, because the Blazers are the team in the first round that I'd want the Suns to play the most. We can guard point guards who can't shoot, we match up with LaMarcus and Camby just fine, and Brandon Roy, the only player on the Blazers that is legitimately scary I'll note, is injured with a rather debilitating knee injury.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

3 games in


SA 2-1 lead on Dallas. 

Utah 2-1 on Denver. Amazing what they've done. 

LA 2-1 on OKC.



SA somehow advances, this scares me. When you think we have the advantage we somehow **** it up. Much rather them than Dallas though.

Hopefully, we take next 2 and finish off the Blazers early.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, SA playing so well is always a worrisome thought. I think the Suns are more capable then ever to beat the Spurs in a series though. And if this going to be a memorable postseason, lets take out the spurs and go straight at the Lakers. 

Denver was completely overhyped and overrated. I never thought highly of them the whole year.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We definitely need Lopez back though.


Agreed to an extent about Denver. I do hope they come back and win because they're much better matchup to push the Lakers to a longer series alot more than Utah. Especially, with all those injuries.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Seuss said:


> Yeah, SA playing so well is always a worrisome thought. I think the Suns are more capable then ever to beat the Spurs in a series though. And if this going to be a memorable postseason, lets take out the spurs and go straight at the Lakers.
> 
> Denver was completely overhyped and overrated. I never thought highly of them the whole year.


The crowd in a Suns-Spurs series would be louder than a plane taking off in US Airways. 

As for Denver. They were overhyped because they went to the WCF last year. They should have never been there in the first place but they had a nice and easy road there, Dallas and Hornets. Neither team could guard their two most explosive scorers, at all, in Melo and Smith. That's a big reason why Dallas overpaid Marion.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

People are gossiping about the Lakers possibly losing to the Thunder in this first round series. You know how crazy that would be?


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

It would rival the Mavericks downfall against the Warriors. Though, I think this would definitely be on a bigger scale considering it is the Lakers after all.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

So, should we root for SA to win tonight? With the days off, they could get cold. Though it also could could refresh them.

Or do we want Dallas to extend it? Could either make SA expend energy or give them momentum continuing to have to play?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm confused. . . . I don't if Suns could beat a geared up Spurs team. It would be a great series though.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

MeirToTheWise said:


> It would rival the Mavericks downfall against the Warriors. Though, I think this would definitely be on a bigger scale considering it is the Lakers after all.


It would be the biggest upset in the history of the NBA playoffs. The defending NBA champs losing in the first round to the 8th seed is much higher in the scale of upsets than Dallas or Seattle.


----------

